# Allies surgery is today



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Just wanted to update everyone, Allie is having her cataract surgery today. She is a lucky little girl she is getting both eyes done.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay!!! I pray the surgery is a huge success and sweet Allie comes through with flying colors!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news!! I hope everything goes well for Allie. I'm so happy for her.
Let us know how she does.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hugs for you and sweet Allie :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - that's great news!!! The day is finally here. :chili: Please let us know how Allie does with it. You go, Allie girl.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awww sweet Allie. Thanks Cindy and keep us posted.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope is Allies surgery is successful and she recovers quickly.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Feb 24 2010, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889749


> Just wanted to update everyone, Allie is having her cataract surgery today. She is a lucky little girl she is getting both eyes done.[/B]


waiting for them to release Allie they have to check her pressures one more time. Surgery went well I'm glad it's finally over with. Now I have a hour and half drive back home...it's been a long day


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

So glad the surgery went well! Thank you for all that you're doing for Allie - have a safe drive home! :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm glad that she could have the surgery and I'm glad that she's okay.
Hoping for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

How is little Allie today? Wrote to you on FB last night before going to bed as i noticed you saying she had got on well and would be picking her up soon. Ive no idea what our time difference is though! Hows she feeling? sending her lots of love xxx :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's our little girl doing?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How is she doing?


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Hope Allie's doing well after her surgery and that she has a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

excellent news! and she doesn't have to stay overnight at the vets?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby for the pretty girl. Praying all went well.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Allie is doing great, she can see just fine. She is a wild women now she wants to run all over the place.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Feb 25 2010, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890463


> Allie is doing great, she can see just fine. She is a wild women now she wants to run all over the place.[/B]


Atta girl, Allie. :chili: You go check out everything around you and give everybody some extra kisses as thanks for taking such good care of you. :wub: So wonderful arty: and thanks to the surgeon for giving Allie back the gift of sight. It is a gift. :heart: You must be thinking, "But what's this darn thing around my neck? I just got rid of one problem, now I have to look like a clown?" :smrofl:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad she can see,I was thinking about her all day today... Southern Comfort sent us a nice than you card for the donation too,that was so sweet. I can't wait to see her piccies ,out of the E-cone. Poor baby. I bet she can't wait to start chasing around the house and fetching squeaky toys... :chili: :chili: :chili: 
Hugs to sweet Allie. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, such a beautiful picture of Allie Girl. God bless her.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats on a successful surgery, you look great Allie!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy for Allie! :grouphug: little one.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Great news- what a relief!!! She looks so happy in the update photo, you'd never know she just had surgery!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad you had a successful outcome sweet Allie!!!! I think you are going to have a good life!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's Allie doing? Did she get out of that E collar? Thinking about her tonight and hoping she's runnign around having fun and playing fetch!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just saw this post! I'm so happy the surgery went well. How is Miss Allie doing?

Linda


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Great news - so glad she's doing better!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Allie is doing great. She has to stay in her e-collar till 3/28. Her new family is coming over Sunday for a visit and her new Mommy is bringing all her new clothes to try on. She will go home to them on 3/28. She has her second follow up visit on 3/9.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Yea! Allie is such a lucky fluff to have so many people caring for her. I am so happy that she will have a new forever home and she will be able to *see* her new mommy!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So glad she's doing wel and seeing all the wonders to be seen. She's going to her forever home a new girl,it's so heart warming,Keep us posted..maybe her new family will keep us updated too.


----------

